# FreeBSD 10.3 no ping to default router from /28 subnet



## alexlp (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello,

I installed FreeBSD 10.3 and got strange result with configuration of em0 interface:


```
em0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
  options=9b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM>
  ether 00:0c:29:a5:26:f8
  inet 227.56.97.24 netmask 0xfffffff0 broadcast 227.56.97.31
  nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
  media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
  status: active
```

So the configured IP is 227.56.97.24/28 and default router is 227.56.97.17. Trying to ping default router got "Host is down" message, but 227.56.97.22 works fine. Also if I try to configure interface like 10.10.10.1/24 GW 10.10.10.254 - gateway ping's fine as well.


```
# ping 227.56.97.17
PING 227.56.97.17 (227.56.97.17): 56 data bytes
ping: sendto: Host is down
ping: sendto: Host is down
ping: sendto: Host is down
^C
```

I also tried Linux machine with 227.56.97.22/28 GW 227.56.97.17 configuration. And it works. So the problem definitely with FreeBSD. Before at 10.1 release it works OK


----------



## Uniballer (Jun 7, 2016)

Did you mean you can ping 227.56.97.22 from 227.56.97.24?  Or that 227.56.97.22 can ping 227.56.97.17?

When you try to ping 227.56.97.24 from the router does the ARP table on the router show the MAC to IP address mapping?  If not you might have a simple cable or switch port problem.


----------



## alexlp (Jun 9, 2016)

Uniballer said:


> Did you mean you can ping 227.56.97.22 from 227.56.97.24?  Or that 227.56.97.22 can ping 227.56.97.17?
> 
> When you try to ping 227.56.97.24 from the router does the ARP table on the router show the MAC to IP address mapping?  If not you might have a simple cable or switch port problem.



I can't ping from the router due to this is provider hardware, so no access there. 

I can ping from 227.56.97.24 to 227.56.97.22 (another PC connected to the network) and I can't ping gateway 227.56.97.17 from FreeBSD (from linux ping's OK)

If I use different network in /24 at the same interface everything works fine.


----------



## fullauto2012 (Jun 11, 2016)

Any chance you are running a firewall on FreeBSD and have ICMP traffic blocked?


----------

